# Herbs for giardia/cocci for dogs?



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Any of you herbal guru's know what herbs to use for Cocci and Giardia rather than chemicals? I have a friend who really would prefer to use herbs or essential oils rather than harsh chemicals for treating for parasites. Thanks!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

GI Soother and HerBiotic used together from Fir Meadow LLC.

Complete EO worming program:
Wild Orange, DigestZen, Oregano, Clove (not for pregnant goats), Cinnamon (not for pregnant goats) and Lemongrass. Use high quality food-grade only, I stick with DoTerra and ONLY buy from their website not retail! 1 drop of each in 3cc olive oil. 3 days on 4 days off regimen.

If there is an active situation, on top of all this, use Kochi Free by amber technology. Available on amazon.

Garlic, garlic, and more garlic!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

While you are at Fir Meadow, get DWA as well for overall deworming!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is for his dogs.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Whoops! Please specify next time!!

JUST Kochi Free in that case!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOH Parasite formula is safe for dogs. She also has a few new blends, Guardian is one, that may benefit the dog. If you message her, she can help get you the best blend.
Ess. Oil Wise, according to my Desk reference written by a vet, I would use DoT On Guard or YL Thieves. a few single oils that may help would include, oregano*, clove*, lemon and peppermint I would also add a drop of DoT DigestZen or YL Digize. 
Dogs are not the easiest to sneak oils to. Might try the DigestZen in carrier oil to rub the dogs tummy if nothing else. 
* these are hot oils and need to be highly diluted.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I personally don’t use essential oils internally in dogs, but I would happily use my herbal mixes and I have in the past.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll pass the info along. Personally I refuse to use doterra, they are a pyramid scheme and a major rip off. But, to each, their own.

Sorry Nigeriandwarfowner707, I posted it under the guardians section so I didn't think to say it was for dogs. My bad.

I see people using bitter orange for worms, would that work for giardia?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I could care less about the name but it is what works for me so if it works I use it.

Just use Kochi Free it covers it all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lottsagoats1 said:


> This is for his dogs.


 I edited the title for you.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

